# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Removing cable tv points

## bassmann

Hi all,   The house were renovating has cable tv points all over theplace for both Telstra and Optus. Id like to remove these since;   We dont have or plan to get pay tv in the nearfuture.We have broadband via TPG 
1. Can I simply cut the cable and feed it back inthe wall, then fill in the gap? Will this cause any issue? Is there a differentway I should do this? Is it the same of for both Testra and Optus connections?  
2. One room has a phone point with an optus logonext to a pay tv socket (as in one of the photos). When I plug a phone intothis there is no dial tone. Im not 100% sure but it seems the Optus phone lineis coming through the Optus cable. Can I remove this socket and feed back intothe wall. We have no plans to move to Optus...    Thanks,  Bassmann

----------


## phild01

I would be hesitant snipping these.  Doing this would short the signal wire with the shielding.  Then again I wouldn't know if a quick snip would cause any problems anyway.  You will be given advice that you can't do it legally and steered towards the provider for service.

----------


## davegol

go for your life. 
it's your cable. 
snip the cables and feed them into the walls and forget about them.
If you're really concerned, you can unscrew the fittings and remove the wires neatly, but I'd just snip them.
IF at some point in the distant future you want to get cable, they'll probably run new cables anyway.

----------


## JB1

Go for your life. 
Tenants installed cable/pay TV. 
The cable from the street poles to my house fascia started to sag as the bracket on the fascia came loose. 
The optus /foxtel didn't want to fix it, so I did with a ladder and side cutter. 
There's about a 1m coax cable hanging from the street pole as my ladder isn't that tall  :Biggrin:  
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

cut it! Rip it! Fill it! Paint it! 
If you prefer to go down the professional path,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  please do not hesitate to PM  :Wink 1:  
Cheers

----------


## phild01

> go for your life. 
> it's your cable.

  Can you be sure of that!

----------


## GraemeCook

> Hi all,   The house were renovating has cable tv points all over theplace for both Telstra and Optus. Id like to remove these since;   We dont have or plan to get pay tv in the nearfuture.We have broadband via TPG

  
Good Morning Bassman 
Some time in the foreseeable future you will have to upgrade to NBN - which version is still in the lap of the political gods - and you may be surprised as to how much rewiring will be required.   It is unlikely that your cable wiring can be used for NBN, but any ducting can,  and the old cable wires could be used to pull the NBN wiring.    
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## Tools

When you get NBN the network boundary is at what is called an NTD - Network Termination Device. Beyond this the distribution throughout your house is over copper lines for which you are responsible. Your copper is patched in to the network in the same location as the NTD. 
Tools

----------

